# Looking for a marking tool with unique specs.



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a part that needs pocket holes. What I do is gang them all up and mark the pocket hole locations all at once. I'm trying to figure out a jig where I can just push the piece into the jig and it'll mark the locations. Question is what's a marking tool I can use that doesn't dull and need sharpening like a pencil, dry out like a sharpie,.. Ideally a no maintenance marker.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Any marking device will wear. Pictures would help vastly, but if it were me, I would use hardened O1 scribes set to make a fine mark. Anything like a pencil or marker will wear enough that it will need to be repositioned rather often.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

Hopefully the drawing is easy to understand.

It doesn't need to be a line. For example I was thinking about a punch at each location but it would probably be hard to see the punch marks.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Instant-If the pocket holes are the same distance apart, you could make a jig with a piece of scrap and a brad point drill bit or an awl to mark the hole locations.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I tried an awl(screw and hole punch) but the holes are not noticeable enough for me. I'll try something bigger like a brad point like you suggested. Thanks.


----------

